# Petition - ARD&ZDF in 1080i!



## rebel4life (13. März 2010)

Petition - ARD und ZDF in 1080i






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
Wer kennt das nicht, kauft man nen FullHD Fernseher weil man seine Röhre in Rente schicken will, hat seinen BluRay Player mit 10 BluRays am Anfang, alle in 1080p/i mit gestochem scharfen Bild, dann will man doch mal etwas Fernseh schauen und sich an dem neuen "HD" Studio von ARD und ZDF (finanziert durch unsere GEZ Gebühren) erfreuen, doch sparen die mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten an der Bildqualität - es wird nur in 720p gesendet und oft auch nur hochskaliertes Material, die Folge ist die, dass der Fernseher/Receiver das Signal nochmal auf die native Auflösung von 1920x1080 hochskalieren darf und das führt in der Regel zu einem weiteren Qualitätsverlust.

Das absurdeste ist jedoch, dass unsere ÖR 720p Material senden, obwohl das Quellmaterial eigentlich immer in 1080i aufgenommen wird. Sprich es wird in der Sendeanstalt umgewandelt und dann wieder beim Endverbraucher. Diese Umwandlung kostet natürlich Geld und wer muss das mit den GEZ Geböhren bezahlen? Richtig, wir, wenn wir schon für HD bezahlen, dann wollen wir direkt das Quellmaterial.

Deswegen wurde eine Petition gestartet, die 1080i fordert, schon jetzt haben über 7000 Menschen unterzeichnet, gebt auch eure Stimme ab!


http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/jetzt1080i/




Bitte in dem extra dafür erstellten Thread 720p vs.  1080i!

720p vs. 1080i






Quellen:

http://gamsig.com/geheim/Jetzt1080i3.gif
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=21&thread=118
1080i bei ARD+ZDF jetzt!


----------



## herethic (13. März 2010)

Heißt das nicht 1080*p*?


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

1080i ist interleaced, das heißt es werden abwechselnd die geraden und dann wieder die ungeraden Zeilen Synchronisiert, was Recourcen sparrt, und nicht so hohe Anforderungen an die Hardware stellt.
1080i sind Halbbilder, 1080p sind Vollbilder.


----------



## rebel4life (13. März 2010)

Du immer mit deinen Fragen...

Da:

Grundsatzfrage: 1080i oder 1080p, LC-Displays - HIFI-FORUM 
High Definition Television ? Wikipedia

1080i braucht weniger Bandbreite und daher wäre das auch die bessere Wahl als wie 1080p bzw. was sie jetzt gerade machen - 720p.



> HDTV wird mit 1080 aktiven Zeilen in Zeilensprungmodus oder 720 Zeilen im Vollbildmodus bei einem Seitenverhältnis von 16:9 in der ITU-R BT.709 festgelegt. Der Ausdruck „high-definition“ kann sich sowohl auf die Auflösungsspezifikation beziehen als auch auf Medien mit ähnlicher Schärfe wie Spielfilme.
> 
> Die beiden HDTV-üblichen Bildauflösungen sind 1280×720 Pixel und 1920×1080 Pixel, im Vollformat. Das Seitenverhältnis des Bildes beträgt 16:9. Der Auflösungsunterschied von 1280×720 gegenüber PAL (nach CCIR 601) beträgt das 2,2-fache ((1280×720p)/(720×576i)) und 1920×1080 gegenüber PAL sogar das 5-fache ((1920×1080i)/(720×576i)). Da die zumeist (USA) verwendete MPEG-2-Komprimierung das Bild in Blöcke von 16×16 Pixel aufteilt, werden bei 1920×1080 tatsächlich 1088 Zeilen übertragen.
> 
> ...


----------



## HCN (13. März 2010)

Na wenn schon, dann will ich 1080p haben und auch bitte > 30 mbit / s !

Alles andere pseudo high definition und hochskalierte PAL sendungen ist ja wohl ein witz.... Und dafür zahl ich gebühren... pah


----------



## Krabbat (13. März 2010)

1080i ist genauso gut/genauso schlecht wie 720p!!!
1080p ist Full HD, das heißt 1920*1080 Pixel, 1280*720 Pixel ist 720p ,1080i sind 1920*1080 Pixel halbiert! 
1080i ist also von der Qualität fast gleich wie 720p, aber nicht ganz: 
DSF sendet in der HD version seines Programms in 1080i, weil die festgestellt haben, dass das angeblich für schnelle Bewegenungen besser ist als 720p,ARD und ZDF senden in 720p weil das insgesamt angeblich besser als 1080i ist, nur halt für schnelle Bewegungen beim Sport leicht schlechter.

Es ist also Schwachsinn zu fordern, dass ARD und ZDF in 1080i senden, denn das Bild von 1080i ist eben nur bei schnellen Bewegungen besser und sonst schlechter!!!


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Na wenn schon, dann will ich 1080p haben und auch bitte > 30 mbit / s !
> 
> Alles andere pseudo high definition und hochskalierte PAL sendungen ist ja wohl ein witz.... Und dafür zahl ich gebühren... pah




Nö, 1080i wirds bleiben, 1080p frisst wohl auch zu viele Recourcen.
Häää, 1080i ist auch Full HD. Das ist genauo 1920x1080 wie das andere auch ...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. März 2010)

Ich finde es schwachsinnig, veraltete Codecs wie MPEG2 zu verwenden. Mit MPEG4 könnten sie ohne Probleme 1080p und eine bessere Qualität nehmen und könnten trotzdem noch Bandbreite gegenüber MPEG2 einsparen.

Die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender sollten ihr gesamtes Programm auch im Internet streamen.
Bei DSL 16.000 sollte die Bandbreite nun wirklich kein Problem darstellen. Und wer nur DSL 2.000 hat, könnte immer noch eine niedrigere Qualität nehmen.


----------



## Krabbat (13. März 2010)

1080i ist jedenfalls nicht besser als 720p.


----------



## DirtyOli (13. März 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> 1080i ist genauso gut/genauso schlecht wie 720p!!!
> 1080p ist Full HD, das heißt 1920*1080 Pixel, 1280*720 Pixel ist 720p ,1080i sind 1920*1080 Pixel halbiert!
> 1080i ist also von der Qualität fast gleich wie 720p, aber nicht ganz:
> DSF sendet in der HD version seines Programms in 1080i, weil die festgestellt haben, dass das angeblich für schnelle Bewegenungen besser ist als 720p,ARD und ZDF senden in 720p weil das insgesamt angeblich besser als 1080i ist, nur halt für schnelle Bewegungen beim Sport leicht schlechter.
> ...




Das ist doch bullshit was du da labberst.....


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

Meine Rede.
Es gibt aber immer Kiddies die nicht glauben könnendass sie unrecht haben.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich bei der Petition mitmachen, da ich auch dafür bin dass die Sendungen in 1080i ausgestrahlt werden. 720p finde ich jetzt eher Retro.


----------



## Zerebo (13. März 2010)

Ich würd mal sagen das auf den meisten Fernsehgeräten 720p besser aussehen wird als 1080i.
Erstens weil die meisten Geräte so weit weg stehen das man von dem mehr an Auflösung nicht profitiert,dafür hat man aber die Probleme die das Halbbildverfahren bringt.
Außerdem haben die meisten Tv Geräte keinen besonders guten Deinterlacer.
Den die meisten Leute kaufen nach Geiz ist geil.


----------



## klefreak (13. März 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> 1080i ist jedenfalls nicht besser als 720p.




doch es ist besser, da eben "International gesehen mehr sendungen in 1080i aufgezeichnet werden.
> diese könnte man dann ohne umwandlungsverluste am TV anzeigen, bei 720p muss der Sender zuerst das 1080i material in 720p umwandeln, danach wird dieses Signal am TV wieder in ein 1080i umgewandelt und dann deinterlaced 

also viele Arbeitsschritte die man sich sparen kann 

mfg


----------



## rebel4life (13. März 2010)

ARD&ZDF haben momentan getrennte Kanäle, einmal HD und einmal SD, daher soll doch ruhig aufm HD Kanal 1080i gesendet werden, betrifft die SD Nutzer ja gar nicht. Deswegen finde ich hinkt der Vergleich zu nem 14"er Röhrenfernseher auch.


----------



## Infernalracing (13. März 2010)

1080i oder 720p = ich bin mit dem Vollbild was ARD & ZDF HD Senden voll und ganz Zufrieden!
Ps. denn 1080i bringt es auch nicht wirklich siehe SKY HD!


----------



## Pixelplanet (13. März 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> 1080i ist genauso gut/genauso schlecht wie 720p!!!
> 1080p ist Full HD, das heißt 1920*1080 Pixel, 1280*720 Pixel ist 720p ,1080i sind 1920*1080 Pixel halbiert!



schwachsinn

1080i heißt einfach nur das halb bilder gezeigt werden aber mit doppelter Bild rate d.h. 60 Halb bilder pro sekund und somit gibt es qualitäts mäßig keinen unterschied zu 1080p ausser man hat nen scheiß decoder bzw. codec dann sieht man das es nur halb bilder sind weil sie nicht synchron sind


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. März 2010)

Quelle wiki
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Definition_Television


> Beispiele:
> 
> 
> 1080i60 = 1080p/30 =  1920 × 1080 Bildpunkte im Zeilensprungverfahren und 30 Vollbilder oder  60 Halbbilder pro Sekunde
> ...


@Topic ist eine feine Sache 
Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. März 2010)

Lol, ich wette, dass viele von den die das Unterschreiben, Zuhause mit HD-Ready sitzen oder nen Full-HD Screen an einem normalen-Reciever betreiben...  

Im übrgen verkaufen sie es euch auch nur als 720p da nirgens die rede von "Full-HD" ist...  

Überhaupt diese Akton... Absolut lächerlich... Es gibt soviel was sinnvoller und wichtiger ist... Und sich daran aufzugeilen das sie nur in HD senden... armes Deutschland...


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (13. März 2010)

Die Aktion ist sinnlos. Egal, was dabei rauskommt.


1. 1080i ist nur bedingt besser als 720p. Bei 720p hat man vollbilder, die auch richtig scharf sind. 1080i sind nur halbbilder, was das gesamte bild unschärfer und verzerrter macht mit der hohen Auflösung wirds wieder ausgeglichen, wodurch die qualität ansich nicht viel besser als 720p ist.

2. Es ist vollkommen egal, in welcher Auflösung sie senden. BluRay-Film qualität wirds so oder so nicht geben, also wird die Auflösung nicht zum limitierenden Faktor. Viel wichtiger ist die Bitrate und damit die Bildqualität in der gesendet wird - nicht die Auflösung.

Was bringt es, wenn sie nach der Petition in 1080i senden, dafür aber die Bitrate senken, um auf die Datenmenge von 720p zu kommen? Dann haben wir wahrscheinlich ein noch schlechteres Bild, als mit 720p.

Die Auflösung sagt nunmal nichts über de Qualität aus. Es gibt handys, die können in 1080p Videos aufnehmen. Und? Ist dann jetzt die Qualität besser? Bzw. ist es Qualität von der man behaupten kann, es wäre HD? Ja, man kann sagen, es ist HD!!! aber Bildqualität ist was anderes....

So macht es die industrie numal. alles was ne hohe Auflösung hat, wird als "High Definition" verkauft. 


Ich sag nur Petition = *FAIL!*


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. März 2010)

Fatal!ty Str!ke schrieb:


> Was bringt es, wenn sie nach der Petition in 1080i senden, dafür aber die Bitrate senken, um auf die Datenmenge von 720p zu kommen?


Solange die Bitrate gleich ist, ist auch die Datenmenge gleich. Dabei ist die Auflösung ganz egal.
320x240 nimmt genau die gleiche Bandbreite weg wie 3960x2160, wenn die Bitrate gleich ist. Der Unterschied ist nur, dass man hier aus der 320er Auflösung das Maximum rausholen könnte, während Quad HD matschig wäre.


----------



## Krabbat (13. März 2010)

Ihr könnt ja mal die Bildqualität von ARD HD und ZDF HD, was in 720p ausgestrahlt wird, mit nem Programm vergleichen, was in 1080i sendet. Das Bild wird wahrscheinlich nicht besser aussehen.
Wenn ihr 1080p von den Blue ray Disks anschaut, werdet ihr außßerdem merken (bei nem Full HD Fernseher natürlich) , dass 1080p noch deutlich besser ist, als 1080i.


----------



## Malkav85 (13. März 2010)

*Na sowas. Hier sind Beiträge verschwunden. 

Hier geht es darum, ob ARD und ZDF in 1080p/i senden sollen und nicht darum, ob FullHD, 720p oder 1080i/pschwachsinn ist, "Röhre vs. Flackbildschirm" oder "SW Fernseher". 

Sollten noch mehr Beiträge kommen, die nicht zum Thema passen, haben wir schöne gelbe Mitbringsel *


----------



## rebel4life (13. März 2010)

Wenn euch das stört, dann startet doch einfach ne Petition gegen diese Petition. 

Ne Handykamera mit 1080p?  

Schon mal die Punkte der Petition durchgelesen? Bzw. die Punkte beim Hifi Forum?



> Für „echte“ 720p-Produktionen sind spezielle Kameras notwendig, die ARD und ZDF als Sonderanfertigungen beschaffen müssen. Der hierfür höhere Preis gegenüber den Standardversionen geht einher mit einem schlechteren Rauschverhalten. Höheres Bildrauschen führt aber wiederum das Argument der niedrigeren Übertragungsbrandbreite ad absurdum.
> 
> Wirklich paradox wird die Situation, wenn man sich Arte HD anschaut: Dieser Sender nimmt kein Material mit weniger als 1080i an, strahlt aber in Deutschland 720p aus, weil dies ja nun mal so für die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen festgelegt wurde - in Frankreich gibt es die gleichen Sendungen aber in 1080i.
> 
> Wichtig ist hierbei, dass es nicht einfach um die Vor- und Nachteile von 720p vs. 1080i geht. Man kann sicher durchaus argumentieren, dass 720p das bessere Format ist, wobei der Unterschied so groß nicht ist.* Es geht darum, dass sämtliche Vorteile die 720p hat leider nicht zur Geltung kommen können, weil sämtliches Quellmaterial in 1080i oder 1080p vorliegt. Das ist der Kern des Problems*.


----------



## Argead (13. März 2010)

Ich hätte gerne 1080p, Interlaced bei LCD´s finde ich persönlich unssinnig.

Allerdings bräuchte man dafür wahrscheinlich mehr Sendekapazitäten aufgrund der höheren Bitrate, also wird das ganze wohl erstmal nix.


----------



## klefreak (13. März 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne 1080p, Interlaced bei LCD´s finde ich persönlich unssinnig.
> 
> Allerdings bräuchte man dafür wahrscheinlich mehr Sendekapazitäten aufgrund der höheren Bitrate, also wird das ganze wohl erstmal nix.



naja, man hätte ja anstelle von 720p25 --> 1080i50

--> also ne höhere auflösung und im endeffekt dank doppelter Bildrate auch ~25vollbilder..

mfg


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. März 2010)

Hmmm....
Ich versteh immer noch nicht, weshalb 1080i weniger Bandbreite und Ressourcen brauchen soll als 1080p. Im Endefekt müssen doch 24-30 volle Bilder pro Sekunde übertragen und dargestellt werden, egal ob man sie nun halbiert und in 60 Pakete steckt oder nur in 30. An der Datenmenge sollte sich doch eigentlich nix ändern?!


----------



## Explosiv (13. März 2010)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Überhaupt diese Akton... Absolut lächerlich... Es gibt soviel was sinnvoller und wichtiger ist... Und sich daran aufzugeilen das sie nur in HD senden... armes Deutschland...



Dito, es gibt wichtigeres im Leben, der Fernseher und deren Programme, ist mir persönlich total wayne.
Petition wegen Auflösungen, so weit sind wir schon in Deutschland, lol .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

Da lasst ihr eine Sache außer acht:
Es ist EUCH egal, anderen Leuten hingegen ist es wichtig. Ihr solltet aufhören alles nur auf euch zu beziehen.


----------



## Explosiv (13. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Da lasst ihr eine Sache außer acht:
> Es ist EUCH egal, anderen Leuten hingegen ist es wichtig. Ihr solltet aufhören alles nur auf euch zu beziehen.



Warum, dass ist doch hier ein Forum, um seine eigene Meinung zu äußern. Soll ich jetzt etwa für andere noch mitdenken  ?

FullHD ist schön und gut, aber ich sitze nicht 24h/7 vor der Glotze, auch wenn ich einen FullHD-Fernseher habe. Das letzte mal wo ich ARD eingeschaltet habe war, als ich aus versehen eine falsche Taste gedrückt hatte .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. März 2010)

Fatal!ty Str!ke schrieb:


> Die Aktion ist sinnlos. Egal, was dabei rauskommt.
> 
> 
> 1. 1080i ist nur bedingt besser als 720p. Bei 720p hat man vollbilder, die auch richtig scharf sind. 1080i sind nur halbbilder, was das gesamte bild unschärfer und verzerrter macht mit der hohen Auflösung wirds wieder ausgeglichen, wodurch die qualität ansich nicht viel besser als 720p ist.
> ...


Richtig. Denn jeder HD Fernseher(720p) kann 1080i. Was soll den daran besonders sein? Hat ein Full HD lcd und schaust half HD, weil halbe bilder nur ausgestrahlt werden.  

Schliess mich an: Ich sag nur Petition = *FAIL!*


----------



## Krabbat (13. März 2010)

Meine ich ja auch. Aber lassen wir uns überraschen was rauskommt.


----------



## b3bb1 (13. März 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Richtig. Denn jeder HD Fernseher(720p) kann 1080i. Was soll den daran besonders sein? Hat ein Full HD lcd und schaust half HD, weil halbe bilder nur ausgestrahlt werden.
> 
> Schliess mich an: Ich sag nur Petition = *FAIL!*



Dazu sag ich nur Antwort: Fail

Was die ARD/ZDF hier machen ist vollkommener Murks.

Wo sollen denn die Vollbilder herkommen wenn nur Halbbilder aufgenommen werden?
Jede Sportveranstaltung wird in 1080i aufgezeichnet. Was machen unsere ÖR dann, sie rechnen es um damit es in 720p gesendet wird und unsere Fernseher rechnen dann wieder auf 1080 hoch...

Man hat gestern Wunderbar bei USFO gesehen, das der P7 HD Feed um Welten besser war als das Bild bei der ARD. Total überschärft und flimmer Effekt. Sogar der Schriftzug im Bild war kaum deutlich zu erkennen.
Auch Olympia fand ich bei ES HD besser als bei der ARD/ZDF.

Ich schließe mich der Petition an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2010)

1080i bedeutet aber, dass das volle Bild immer nur nach zwei gesendeten Bildern entsteht, was den Datentranzfer zwar reduziert, aber die Qualität verschlechtert.
720p ist besser als 1080i.
Noch besser wäre 1080p, aber die Bandbreite steht wohl niemanden zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel4life (13. März 2010)

Angenommen ich nehm immer 10l in einem Kanister mit, lauf einmal von A nach B und hab dann bei B meine 10l. Nehm ich 5l mit, lauf aber 2x, dann hab ich auch meine 10l. Da ich mit den 5l doppelt so schnell lauf, brauch ich gleich lang für 10l.

Wo ist da also der Verlust?


Bitte in dem extra dafür erstellten Thread 720p vs. 1080i!

720p vs. 1080i


----------



## b3bb1 (13. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Noch besser wäre 1080p, aber die Bandbreite steht wohl niemanden zur Verfügung.


Das bestreitet auch niemand, aber das wird es in den nächsten 10 Jahren hier nicht geben. Es ist auch völlig irrelevant weil das hier nicht Thema ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 1
> 720p ist besser als 1080i.



Nein ist es nicht, solange das Ausgangsmaterial 1080i ist. Hier muss 2 mal umgerechnet werden im Gegensatz zu einer 1080i Ausstrahlung. Und das ist der Punkt. 
Wenn du gestern den P7 Feed und ARD im Vergleich gesehn hast, dann würdest du nicht solche Aussagen treffen.


----------



## Malkav85 (13. März 2010)

b3bb1 schrieb:


> Das bestreitet auch niemand, aber das wird es in den nächsten 10 Jahren hier nicht geben.* Es ist auch völlig irrelevant weil das hier nicht Thema ist.*



Und genau das ist der Punkt. 

Ich habe schon einmal darauf hingewiesen, das es hier um das Thema "Petition für 1080i/p" geht und NICHT ob das nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht, oder welches Format besser ist.

*Eröffnet dafür einen eigenen Thread, aber hier ist gleich dicht und es gibt Karten*. Ich habe keine Lust hier ständig aufzuräumen, nur weil einige meinen, hier Offtopic zu werden.


----------



## RC Shad0w (13. März 2010)

es ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie fachkräft mit allen kräften gegen eine einheitliche regelung arbeiten. welchen grund kann man haben, ein anderes format aus der selben quelldatei zu rechnen, wenn es alle anderenn nicht tun.

das ist bewusstes zurückhalten von technik, wie es in der autoindustrie gang und gebe ist.

siehe HD-einspeisung in kabel deutschland. genau das selbe. nur weil kabel deutschland sich zu fein war das kostenlos anzubeiten, wurde es einfach nicht ins programm aufgenommen. gut, mittlerweile schon, aber das ist doch einfach bescheuert.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (13. März 2010)

Ich werde bei der Petition mitmachen....Auch wenn ich nur ein bis zwei mal im Jahr bei den Öffentlichen Fernsehanstalten* lande und da bleibe.

Im Bereich HD-TV Angebot sind wir so ziemlich das Schlußlicht der EU (Polen hat deutlich über 20 HDTV Sender) 
Wenn wir es nicht fordern, wird es sehr lange dauern bis es kommt....

Ich persönlich würde gleich noch ne zweite Petition starten, in der man endlich Sehenswerte Unterhaltung fordert...zumindest für ARD und ZDF...dann würd ichs auch öfter mal einschalten...
Für den sogenannten öffentlichen Auftrag reichen auch die Dritten und die Sparten-Kanäle...

* Fernsehanstalten (ich liebe dieses Wort)


----------



## Funkyfunk (14. März 2010)

Mal unabhängig von der Sinnhaftigkeit der Petition, glaube ich, dass 80% der Leute, die sich da beschweren, die selben sind, die wenns um GEZ geht sagen, dass auf ARD und ZDF eh nur Schrott kommt und sie daher keine GEZ-Gebühr bezahlen.


----------



## HagBC (14. März 2010)

Ich finde es lustig wie einige Leute hier diese Petition verurteilen. Für mich ist 720p auch schon voll okay, aber es geht hier doch letztendlich um etwas ganz anderes - nämlich um den Mehrfachaufwand und die damit verbundenen zusätzlichen Kosten die ARD und ZDF *für uns *verursachen.

Fände es auch toll wenn hier nur Leute mitreden würden die tatsächlich GEZ zahlen müssen (aber nicht unbedingt tun). Dann sähe dieser Thread auch anders aus.

Ich hatte noch nie einen Vergleich zwischen 1080i und 720p.. Hat hier vielleicht jemand einen guten Link für mich? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass der Unterschied (optisch) irgendetwas anderes als marginal sein soll und in Relation zum Mehrfachaufwand für unsere öffentlich-rechtlichen eher gering wiegt.

ARD&ZDF produzieren auch nicht nur Müll.. Mit 1080i wäre vielleicht noch Geld für ein innovatives Konzept über?!
Arte ist in meinen Augen der wertvollste Sender im TV. Verstehe nicht wieso die jetzt nur für uns Deutsche von 1080i Quellmaterial wieder auf 720p transkodieren. Ist doch bekloppt...


----------



## Rotax (14. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:
			
		

> Das letzte mal wo ich ARD eingeschaltet habe war, als ich aus versehen eine falsche Taste gedrückt hatte .





Haha, da musste ich laut lachen. Ist bei mir genauso, in der ARD kommt wirklich nur Mist. Wenn ich durchschalte um zu schauen was kommt fange ich immer bei zwei, also ZDF, an und schalt dann nach oben durch - aber ARD, no way... da kommt einfach überhaupt nix interessantes. Das Highlight abends ist da z.B. ein Bericht aus dem Altersheim Buxtehude oder so ein Liebes-Geschnülze-Film für Hausfrauen ab 50. Es fehlen peppige Sendungen wie z.B. die Reportagen die immer auf N24 oder n-tv laufen, oder mal was innovatives wie Simpsons, Galileo oder Schlag den Raab. Und die wundern sich immer dass sie keine jungen Leute erreichen.


----------



## poiu (14. März 2010)

Bin absolut erstaunt wie viele es kaum erwarten können bis Musikanten stadl&wetten dass  in FullHD ausgestrahlt wird. 

Die Petition ist absolut sinnlos, das meiste was ARD&ZDF ausstrahlen und irgendwie sehenswert ist, wird sowieso hoch skaliertes SD Material sein.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (14. März 2010)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann gibt es zwischen 1080i und 720p *eigentlich* keinen optischen Unterschied, aber dadurch, dass das 720p Sendematerial so häufig umgerechnet werden muss, verliert das Bild an Qualität und wird schlechter, als wenn die ÖR es in 1080i senden würden.

Warum machen die ÖR das denn? Ist das Senden von 720p günstiger als das Senden von 1080i?


----------



## rebel4life (14. März 2010)

3x im Monat kommt auf ARD oder ZDF ein einigermaßener Film, dann die Nachrichten usw...


----------



## RedBrain (14. März 2010)

Ich kann ja zustimmen, obwohl ich GEZ-Befreiung habe. 

Aber 1080p ist noch SINNVOLLER gewesen.


----------



## Cop (14. März 2010)

ich würde sagen, das sogar 720p reichen würde, wenn sie es dann auch mal richtig nutzen würden.
Immo senden sie zwar Olympia und andene Sportkramms in 720p, aber der rest ist SD kramms und das bringt dann auch nix.
Und ich denke mal nicht das diese Petition etwas bringen wird, weil die gerade erst dabei sind die Hardware auf 720p umzurüsten, und das ist/war bisher teuer genug, und das ist für die nächsten 20jahre so entschiden worden, da wird sich auch nichts drann ändern.
Eine TV Studio HD Kammera kostet um 200.000€ und das nur in der günstigsten version!
Aber gegen eine Petition das die SAT1 und RTL mal ihren kramms in HD über Kabel pumpen, da hätte ich nichts!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2010)

b3bb1 schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, solange das Ausgangsmaterial 1080i ist. Hier muss 2 mal umgerechnet werden im Gegensatz zu einer 1080i Ausstrahlung. Und das ist der Punkt.
> Wenn du gestern den P7 Feed und ARD im Vergleich gesehn hast, dann würdest du nicht solche Aussagen treffen.


 
Das eine Material ist pogressiv und das ander interlaced, das ist schon ein Unterschied, egal ob interlaced eine höhere Auflösung hat.


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. März 2010)

Hoffentlich schaffen die das 1080i durchzusetzen. Überall in Europa gibt es 1080i nur hier nicht. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Die Petition ist eine gute Sache.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. März 2010)

Funkyfunk schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig von der Sinnhaftigkeit der Petition, glaube ich, dass 80% der Leute, die sich da beschweren, die selben sind, die wenns um GEZ geht sagen, dass auf ARD und ZDF eh nur Schrott kommt und sie daher keine GEZ-Gebühr bezahlen.



So ganz hast Du das GEZ-Verfahren nicht begriffen, oder ?
Die gebühren DARFST du nicht sondern MUßT Du bezahlen, so wie Du ein empfangsbereites TV-/Rundfunkgerät hast.

Ob Du willst oder nicht, juckt die GEZ wenig.

Mich stört das 1080i-p Geflame wenig, ich hab noch einen Röhren TV.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (14. März 2010)

Sicher sollten ARD und ZDF bei den hohen Gebühren den bestmöglichen Standart liefern, da sind wir uns einig. Allerdings bringt die Petition gar nichts. Selbst wenn da hunderttausende mitmachen, kratzt das ARD UND ZDF kein bisschen.


----------



## Dennisth (14. März 2010)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So ganz hast Du das GEZ-Verfahren nicht begriffen, oder ?
> Die gebühren DARFST du nicht sondern MUßT Du bezahlen, so wie Du ein empfangsbereites TV-/Rundfunkgerät hast.
> 
> Ob Du willst oder nicht, juckt die GEZ wenig.
> ...



Erstmal was On-Topic:

Nette Idee mit der Petition aber wieso sollte ARD oder ZDF das machen? Deren Zielgruppe hat noch einen "alten" Röhrenfernseher und die meisten wissen nichtmal was HD bedeutet. Simple Rechnung: Wenig Aufwand dafür viel Gewinn (wo bleibt die GEZ-HD Abgabe?)

Gut jetzt zum Zitat:
Die GEZ kriegt dann von mir Geld, wenn es einen Grund gibt zu zahlen. Ich erwarte doch "nur" natives 720p Material (kein hochgerechnetes SD-Bild), Vernünftige Sendungen und vorallem weniger Sender. Wer braucht schon 30 Sender wo das selbe läuft nur die Nachichten etwas anders sind?.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. März 2010)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So ganz hast Du das GEZ-Verfahren nicht begriffen, oder ?
> Die gebühren DARFST du nicht sondern MUßT Du bezahlen, so wie Du ein empfangsbereites TV-/Rundfunkgerät hast.
> 
> Ob Du willst oder nicht, juckt die GEZ wenig.
> ...



Ich zahle nichts, was ich nicht nutze.  Simple as that. 

@Topic: Es wäre gut, wenn dadurch auch andere Sender nachziehen würden und in solchen Auflösungen senden. Ansonsten gehen mir die ÖR ziemlich weit am Allerwertesten vorbei. Ich hab die glaub ich nichtmal in meiner Senderliste, da man dort eh nichts verpasst. Abgesehen davon schalte ich den TV eigentlich nur noch einmal die Woche ein oder so.


----------



## AmdNator (14. März 2010)

Jo werde da auch mitmachen wenn man schon sagt man strahlt absofort HD aus (HD Ready 1080i/p) dann soll man das so machen! und nicht was schlechteres sowas ist betrug an den Kunden die GEZ zahlen!


Und mal als kleine klar Stellung Full HD gibt es nicht und ist kein zertifierter Standard nach EICTA
(siehe Hier: HD ready ? Wikipedia)

Der richtige Standard ist HD Ready 1080p aber so wie es halt ist kann man sich auf die ganzen Logos leider nicht verlassen aber das ist ein anderes Thema!


----------



## unterseebotski (15. März 2010)

Mann habt ihr Probleme...!
Es ist mir sowas von Wurst in welcher Auflösung irgendwelche Sender senden, ich schaue eh kaum TV - mich kotzen Werbeunterbrechungen voll an und TV-Werbung nervt mich sowieso (ich stell bei Werbung immer den Ton ab oder zappe in ner Pause rum).

Ob HD oder nicht ist mir auch Wurst, noch lang lebe meine Röhre! 

Bin erst dieses Jahr von analog Sat auf Digital Sat umgestiegen, meine Glotze muss noch ne Weile halten.
Aktuell sind mir diese ganzen BluRay-Teile und HD-Fernseher mit brauchbarer Bildqualität schlicht zu teuer - ich brauchs nicht.


----------



## digitalray (15. März 2010)

oh mann wenn ich das hier alles lese...

ich arbeite beim fernsehen und hab als editor und compositor täglich mit halbbildern zu tun.

was auf wikipedia dazu steht und die vergleiche mit 60 und = 30 in p usw. sind rein auf die datenrate bezogen.

es ist definitiv so, dass man mit p, also vollen 60 fps natürlich bewegungen besser darstellen kann.
mit i, also interlaced hat man bei bewegungen zwar auch 60 verschiedene frames, allerdings sieht das ganz unschärfer aus bzw. verschwommen, da man bei bewegungen sozusagen nur die halbe auflösung sieht. das ganze verhält sich anders wenn man interlaced sieht und eine szene sich nicht bewegt, dann hat man das selbe bild wie bei 1080p.

der rest wird heutzutage sehr gut durch entsprechende kontrast und helligkeitsfilter ausgeglichen, so dass die halbe anzahl der gezeigten pixel pro sekunde trotzdem gleich hell und farbstark wirkt.

mehr gibts dazu eigtl. nicht zu sagen. 

man hat im interlaced mode genauso 60 verschiedene bilder.

für sport sind sicher 60 volle (p) frames wichtiger, als eine höhere hd auflösung.

deswegen hat man früher auch auf 120 hz fernseher beim sport gesetzt. und aus dem grund gibts auch hd kameras, die autorennen mit nicht nur 30 bildern pro sekunde, sondern mit 120 bildern pro sekunden aufnehmen können.

mit interlaced siehts verschwommen aus und 1080 hd bringt mal gar nichts wenn das bild nicht viele bilder/s hat wenn das auto vobeifährt, ausser man will nen motion blur effekt erzielen  und nichtmal dann macht hd auflösung sinn.

für normale fernsehsendungen ist 720p sogar besser, weil man die menschen sonst ZU GENAU sieht.
kein witz, ist offiziell so, dass die leute geschminkt in billiger auflösung besser rüberkommen, da man sonst jeden pickel usw. sieht, und man sich eigtl. auf die normale schmink-wirkung und das programm konzentrieren soll. klingt komisch, ist aber so. 


zur Erklärung, waurm einige denken, dass interlaced besser wäre:

bisher beim alten Röhrenfernseher war das auch so, da hat man mit Vollbildern (p) nur 25 fps bekommen, mit interlaced aber 50 verschiedene Bilder, was gerade beim Sport natürlich besser war.

heutzutage hat man im Vollbildmodus (p) aber die vollen 50 (PAL HD) bzw. 60 (NTSC HD) Bilder und interlaced stellt eben bei Bewegungen im Bild (wozu ein Fernseher im Vergleich zu ner Foto Show ja eigtl. gut ist ) einen Nachteil dar, allerdings hat man die gleiche Bild-Auflösung  und gleich viele "unterschiedliche" Frames.

insofern ist interlaced bei HD Fernsehern allein ein Vorteil für die Datenrate, welche recht einfach halbiert werden kann, obwohl wie gesagt, die Auflösung und die Anzahl unterschiedlicher Bilder / s gleich bleibt.

Deswegen wird auch oft mit darstellbaren Pixel/s geprotzt, die bei 720p fast die selbe ist wie bei 1080i, was aber im Grunde nichts über die objektive Bildqualität aussagen muss, gerade beim Sport.

Deswegen hat Deutschland auch auf 720p gesetzt.. in Amerika und Frankreich hat man ja bisher NTSC und SECAM gehabt, und dort setzt man einfach auf 1080i, das wurde recht fix abgehandelt..


720p:
1280x720 x 60fps = 55.296.000

1080i:
1920x1080 x 60 halbe Bilder (nur jede zweite Zeile) ist datenratenmässig das selbe wie 1920x1080 x 30 volle Bilder (nur von der Pixel Anzahl!!) = 62.208.000

1080p:
1920x 1080 x 60fps = 124.416.000


man kann sich recht einfach ausrechnen wieviel Mbit so ein Signal ca. braucht.

wenn man von RGB ausgeht und für jede Farbe sagen wir mal 8 bit nutzt, bekommt man ein 24 bit Signal, das wären also bei Full HD (p Mode) 364500 KB/s, sind also 356 MB/s, also 2.848 Mbit /s = 2,85 Gbit, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht grob verrechnet haben sollte.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

Fatal!ty Str!ke hat es ein wenig auf den Punkt gebracht, was ich ausdrücken möchte. 

Die öffentlicht rechtlichen sollen mit der EBU (European Broadcast Unit) und einem deutschen Institut für Breitbandtechnik festgestellt haben, dass sich 1080i insofern nicht qualitativ heraus stechen kann, weil bei schnellen Bewegungen - und ich habe selbst die Erfahrung gemacht - die Konturen einzelner Objekte stark unscharf/"matschig" wirken. 

Man sei zum Entschluss gekommen, dass die Auflösung von 720p einen guten Mittelweg darstelle. Nicht jeder hat einen FullHD-Fernseher im Wohnzimmer stehen. Zudem frage ich mich, ob es physikalisch überhaupt möglich ist, 1080p ins Kabelnetz sowie via Satellit zu streamen. Mein Sat.-Receiver Kathrein UFS 910 kennt bisher nur den Schritt bis 1080i.

Zu digitalrays Beitrag:

In der Tat habe ich auch mitbekommen, dass spezielle HD-Schminke benutzt wird. Letztens sah ich "Wetten, dass...?" in HD und konnte, völlig überwältigt vom Detailreichtum, jeden Mitesser auf der Nase abzählen 

Demnach halte ich diese Petition zu Beginn dieses Themas, ohne dem Verfasser jetzt ans Bein pinkeln zu wollen, für etwas sinnfrei  Dennoch fand ich es wichtig, über dieses Thema zu reden, da in unserem Volk viele Mythen und Unwissende ihr Unwesen treiben.

In diesem Sinne.

Beste Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet
Wannseesprinter


----------



## DaStash (15. März 2010)

digitalray schrieb:


> 720p:
> 1280x720 x 60fps = 55.296.000
> 
> 1080i:
> ...


Ich weiß ja nicht ob du hier einen Denkfehler drin hast aber die typischen Bildwiederholfrequenzen bei Vollbildern in den genannten Auflösungen liegen bei 23,976 Hz bis 30 Hz. Die von die geschriebenen 60fps, außer bei dem interlaced Beispiel, geben eigentlich die Bildwiederholrate bei Halbbildern an?
Wenn dem doch so wäre, dann würde das ja eine quasi nicht zu bewältigende Datenmenge bei 1080p bedeuten, was wohl kaum in naher/mittlerer Zukunft von Medien, insbesondere Streammedien, wiedergegeben werden könnte.

MfG


----------



## EinarN (15. März 2010)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ob HD oder nicht ist mir auch Wurst, noch lang lebe meine Röhre!


Auch wen das mit den Auflösungen bei ARD & ZDF nichts zutun hat, Denkste mal zur abwechslung auch an deine Gesundheit?

Ich hatte auch bis vor Kurzem noch meine 13 Jahre alte Panasonic röhrenglotze und jahrelang hatte ich augen u. Wilürliche kopfschmerzen. Seit ich "mein Flachman" habe, sind die problemen wie weg gezaubert und Die glotze kostete auch kein Vermögen. Gute "flachmänner" gibt es schon ab 300 EURO. Meiner hat 1,2 meter diagonale und war unter 700 EURO und derartige anschafungen macht man nicht jeden tag.

@ Wannseesprinter



> In der Tat habe ich auch mitbekommen, dass spezielle HD-Schminke benutzt wird. Letztens sah ich "Wetten, dass...?" in HD und konnte, völlig überwältigt vom Detailreichtum, jeden Mitesser auf der Nase abzählen



Es stellt sich auch die frage ob der Endverbraucher auch jeden Mitesser, silykonimplantat narbe auch sehen will.
Dieser Gesammt HD Mist, ist sowas von Synthetisch und Unnatürlich wie eh und jeh.
Man spricht hier von Tiefe der Farben und Detailtreuigkeit. Mal SORRY aber wo habe Ich sowas in der Freien Natur? Niergendwo und wen ich mit eine Peron Spreche, halte ich ein Abstand von mindestens 1 Meter und zähle auch keinen Die pickel auf der Nase so das wozu diese Detailtreuen Makro darstellungen.

Sobald drausen Alles blüht, Gehe mal raus und Betrachte die Blumen oder noch einfachen das Farbspektrum in ein Blühenden Botanischen Garten.
Gehe danach Nachhause, schalte die glotze ein und Betrachte eine Aufzeichnung mit den Gleichen Botanischen farbspektrum und du wirst die unnatürlichen unterschide sofort merken.

Durch eine Gute Bildqualität Verstehe ich eine NATUR TREUE Darstellung und keine künstliche Aufgeblähte Bilder mit ein Unatürlichen Synthetischen Farbspektrum zusäzlich Küstliche Gepuschte Makro Aufnahmen was im Realen Umfeld nicht zur stande kommen unabhängig von bildfrequenz Frames / sec, Bild Grösse.
Dieses Gesammte HD so wie es jetzt Angewendet wird, ist regelrecht Sinfrei.


----------



## unterseebotski (15. März 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Auch wen das mit den Auflösungen bei ARD & ZDF nichts zutun hat, Denkste mal zur abwechslung auch an deine Gesundheit?
> 
> Ich hatte auch bis vor Kurzem noch meine 13 Jahre alte Panasonic röhrenglotze und jahrelang hatte ich augen u. Wilürliche kopfschmerzen.


Naja, ich hab mir eine der letzten Röhrenglotzen gekauft, ist erst 4 Jahre her und die hat 82 cm bei 16:9 - also keine Kopfwehglotze...




EinarN schrieb:


> Gute "flachmänner" gibt es schon ab 300 EURO.


Das sehe ich anders. 
Ich habe beruflich mit Farbbearbeitung am Bildschirm zu tun und betrachte ein Fernseh- oder Monitorbild mittlerweile genauso kritisch.
Flachmänner, die mich wirklich überzeugen, sind mir zu teuer - Kompromisse gehe ich nicht ein, bis solche Geräte in Preisregionen fallen, die ich attraktiv finde. Mal sehen, so in 2 bis 4 Jahren kaufe ich mir auch eine Flachglotze...



EinarN schrieb:


> Dieses Gesammte HD so wie es jetzt Angewendet wird, ist regelrecht Sinfrei.


Sehe ich größtenteils auch so... Ist Spielerei, die den Herstellern und Händlern von Unterhaltungselektronik einfach Umsatz bescheren soll.


----------



## Gruselgurke (15. März 2010)

Die Disskusion wird völlig Falsch angegangen. Es ist schon absoluter Schwachsinn das das Ausgangsmaterial 1080i ist. Entweder ist die ARD/ZDF zu Arm um sich richtige Kamera zu leisten die nur in 1080i aufnehmen können oder sind zu blöd in voller Auflösung zu Filmen. Die Kamera die bei ARD/ZDF genutzt werden können in 4K Kino Auflösung aufnehmen. Die Zeichnen nicht in Halbbildern auf (ausser bei Live Übertragungen, das sind aber Spezial Kameras). Das Interlaced Format bietet einzig bei der TV Übertragung Vorteile. Da ein Halbbild eben schneller Übertragen ist, als ein Vollbild. Erst werden alle ungeraden Zeilen übertragen und danach die geraden (nennt sich Topfield first) oder umgekehrt je nach Region. Das ganze passiert so schnell das das Auge die zuerst fehlenden Bildzeilen nicht wahrnimmt. Der subjektive Eindruck entsteht das das Bild flüssiger abläuft das mehr Bilder die Sekunde. Das ganze bringt Vorteile bei der Übertragung da 1080i Material genauso viel Bandbreite verbraucht wie 720p, das war bei der Analogen Übertragung auch noch wichtig. Aber der Digitalen Übertragung haben wir eigentlich genug Bandbreite um direkt Vollbilder zu Senden. Also soll die ARD gefälligst in 1080p senden. Wenn ein volles Frame berechnet, gibt das nunmal ein deutlich bessers Ergebniss als bei der Berechnung von Halbbildern. Das Bild wird erst zerstückelt und dann wieder zusammengesetzt (je nach Fernsehr, ob Interlaced Formate unterstützt werden). Da kommt es einfach zu Qualitäts verlusten und zu netten Nebeneffekten wie Kantenflimmern. Weil wir eben nie ein volles zusammengesetztes Bild mit 1080 Zeilen zu Gesicht bekommen sondern immer nur ein Halbbild. Deswegen können Fernsehre die nur eine native Auflösung von 720p haben auch 1080i darstellen.

Der Trend geht ganz eindeutig zur Progressiven Darstellung und dem sollte die ARD auch folgen. Wenn ihnen dazu nicht die Bandbreite zur Verfügung gestellt wird sollen sie einen ihrer nieschen Sender schließen. Die guckt eh keine Sau. Der SWR allein hat ca. 8 einzelne Sendeplätze um für verschiedene Bundesländer noch ein minmal angepasstes Programm bieten zu können. Da sollen sie mir nochmal rumheulen sie haben zu wenig Bandbreite


----------



## amdintel (15. März 2010)

digitalray schrieb:


> oh mann wenn ich das hier alles lese...
> 
> ich arbeite beim fernsehen und hab als editor und compositor täglich mit halbbildern zu tun.
> 
> was auf wikipedia dazu steht und die vergleiche mit 60 und = 30 in p usw. sind rein auf die datenrate bezogen.



Die verarschung an der Sache ist die Leute ,
ARD&ZDF in 1080i  und die Senden  brigen überwiegend alte Spiel Filme 
aus 1960 die in S/W  die nicht  1080i  sind in einer sehr schlechten Qualität sind,
um ein richtiges Kino Erlebnis zu haben,  müssen  Neue und modere Kino Filme 
gesendet werden die im HD Format gedreht  wurden , 
solche Filme besitzen die ÖR Sender aber nicht,
was ihr da zu sehen bekommt in 1080i ist die Werbung  bis 20 Uhr 
und der dolle Onkel von der Tagesschau  in 1080i HD 

dolle verarschung ,

also man hat das nur mit den 1080i  bei ARD und ZDF gemacht,
damit man die GEZ Abzocke besser rechtfertigen kann, mehr ist das nicht !

das 3. also N3 wird über DVB-T ins Kabel Netz eingespeist , 
jede Wochen gibt es da Sender Ausfälle im Kabel Netz. bei DVB-T nicht 
und im Bezug auf DVB-T sind ADD/ZDR nicht in 1080i HD empfangbar,
das ist wegen der schmalen Bandbreite der  DVB-T  Sender z.z. nicht möglich


----------



## Malkav85 (15. März 2010)

*Ganze 20 Beiträge weg. Warum? Weil es hier NICHT um die GEZ geht, sondern um die Petition. *

Ich schaue mir das ganze noch 2 Seiten an. Hier sollten sich einige mal fragen, ob sie den Anfangspost richtig gelesen haben.


----------



## EinarN (15. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Die verarschung an der Sache ist die Leute ,
> ARD&ZDF in 1080i  und die Senden  brigen überwiegend alte Spiel Filme
> aus 1960 die in S/W  die nicht  1080i  sind in einer sehr schlechten Qualität sind,


Diese Filme sind im UHRSPRUNGSFORM auf Celuloyd was DIGITALISIET Wurde in den Standard DVD Format. 
Um diese Tatsächlich in 1080i zu Haben müste man diese NEU AUFZEICHNEN im Neuen Format. Ob S/W oder Color ist Schnurz egal





> um ein richtiges Kino Erlebnis zu haben,  müssen  Neue und modere Kino Filme
> gesendet werden die im HD Format gedreht  wurden ,
> solche Filme besitzen die ÖR Sender aber nicht,


Sind nicht die Einzigen. 
Die Privaten sind auch nicht Besser drann. 
Die Senden auch nur Veralteten Schrott was man Bereitz Auswändig kennt. 
Neue Filme Kosten Schweine Geld was Die trotz werbeeinnahmen nicht haben. 
Abgesehen davon, gibt es das KINO ABKOMMEN. wurden Neue Filme sofort Gesendet, wurde die Kinos Pleite Gehen und die Vorbespielten Medien aus dem Handel wurde Kein Schwein mehr Kaufen.





> also man hat das nur mit den 1080i  bei ARD und ZDF gemacht,
> damit man die GEZ Abzocke besser rechtfertigen kann, mehr ist das nicht


Da bin Ich mir nicht so Sicher. 
GEZ ist ein Statliches Abkommen was eigentlich mit der signalübertragungen zutun hat PER FUNK von A nach B und nicht was Gesendet wird. 
Hier mit Einbezogen sogar die Dumschwäzerei der Trucker auf der Autobahn und hat mit den TV fast nichts am hut. 
Eigentlich solte diese GEZ eine Standalone FA sein und nicht von Irgendwelche TV Sender Abhängig.
Der Zufahl macht das in den Anfangszeiten wie nur diese beiden Existerten wurde eben diese GEZ mit Einbezogen. 
Seit dann sind gut 50 Jahre Vergangen.

Was Diese PETITION Betrifft, wie Gesagt, diese ist reif für die Tonne mit oder ohne GEZ.


----------



## rebel4life (15. März 2010)

@MalkavianChild85:

Ich glaube wir sollten die Disskussion hier beenden, denn es findet leider keine statt (ausgenommen das Rumgemaule über die ÖR und über die GEZ).

Trotzdem danke dass du aufgeräumt hast...


----------



## Encore HD (16. März 2010)

Erst kündigen ARD/ZDF groß an in HD übertragen zu wollen und dann nur in 720p ? Das ist wirklich eine echte Entäuschung !

Kann es aber auch daran liegen, dass die Datenmenge zu groß für den Empfang via Satschüssel ist ?


----------



## amdintel (16. März 2010)

nee auf den SAT gibt es genug Bandbreite und die Senden ja auch im Kabel Netz Digital  , die wollen einfach dafür nicht mehr Geld ausgeben , damit die für ihre eigenen  Koch-< Fress Orgien im TV noch Geld  haben, diese müssen natürlich auch in HD sein ganz klar,
damit die Oma die das kuckt  den vollen durch blick hat  .


----------



## unterseebotski (16. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> nee auf den SAT gibt es genug Bandbreite...


Aber nicht unendlich viel.
Ein Satellit sendet auf mehreren sog. Transpondern (bzw. Trägerfrequenzen). Diese Transponder haben eine maximale Datenrate. 
Die Betreiber eines Satelliten z.B. ASTRA verlangen für die gesendeten Daten natürlich Geld - und das nicht zu wenig.
Um Geld zu sparen, können sich TV-Sender einen Transponder teilen, man reduziert jeweils die eigene Datenrate, damit andere Sender noch Platz haben und man die Kosten untereinander verteilen kann.
Die sog. Premium-Sender (ARD, ZDF, Pro7-Sat1-Media AG, etc...) können sich einen sehr guten Transponder-Platz leisten, aber um Kosten zu sparen wird nicht jede Sendung in der maximal möglichen Qualität gesendet.
Also wenn die Sender sparen können (Qualiät und Geld), dann tun sie das auch, wenn es nötig ist (z.B. bei Sportveranstaltungen) dann wird in bester Qualität gesendet.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Die verarschung an der Sache ist die Leute ,
> ARD&ZDF in 1080i  und die Senden  brigen überwiegend alte Spiel Filme
> aus 1960 die in S/W  die nicht  1080i  sind in einer sehr schlechten Qualität sind,
> um ein richtiges Kino Erlebnis zu haben,  müssen  Neue und modere Kino Filme
> gesendet werden die im HD Format gedreht  wurden ,


So, ab hier kann ich Dich schon unterbrechen. Filme die 1960 oder vorher aufgenommen wurden, wurden bekannter Maßen auf Zelluloid-Basis gefilmt. Dieses Format bietet eine vielfache Auflösung dessen, was heutzutage an HD-Material zur Verfügung steht. Von daher kann man auch alte Filme locker noch in FullHD Format oder sogar mehr, wenn es denn einen baldigen Nachfolger gibt, umwandeln ohne Quallitätsverlust.



Encore HD schrieb:


> Erst kündigen ARD/ZDF groß an in HD übertragen  zu wollen und dann nur in 720p ? Das ist wirklich eine echte Entäuschung  !


Wieso denn? 

Per Definition beschreibt die ANgabe HD den 720p Modus und die Angabe  FullHD den 1080p Modus, von daher hat hier niemand etwas falsches  angegeben und es wurde ja auch schon erklärt, warum 720p besser als  1080i sind, insbesondere bei schnelleren Bewegungen.

MfG


----------



## FadeOfReality (21. März 2010)

egal was man sagt.. was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe beim HD fernsehen: sieht für mich eher kacke aus.. wenn ich HD haben will kaufe ich mir die Filme auf BD und den rest was man sich im Fernsehen ansieht .. reicht 575p oder was SD is auch voll aus..

nebenwirkung bei dem ganzen HDTV gedönse sind ja die dummen restriktionen wie oft wann wie und wo und wie lang man sich seine aufgenommenen sachen ansehen darf die noch dazu eher mies aussehen.. ernsthaft ich kann dieses 720p was die da ausstrahlen oft nicht vom SD unterscheiden!

also: fernsehen SD (weil sich HD fernsehen ohne 1080p im avchd oder m2ts oder sowas einfach nicht auszahlt)

filme: BD (weil echtes FULLHD in genialer quali und weil so gut wie keine restriktionen, bis auf HDCP und man darf sie nicht kopieren aber das is seeeehr leicht zu verschmerzen)

und solang das hd fernsehen nicht zumindest knapp unterhalb vom BD standard ist und es nicht so verdammt viele "aber" in der Nutzung hat, stellt es für mich kein Thema da über das man diskutieren oder sogar nachdenken sollte


----------



## powerbass4 (21. März 2010)

....naja is aber nichts neues, dass in diesem Land dauernd "Volksverarsche" stattfindet !!

Wäre da nicht eine "Wir zahlen nur weiter GEZ, wenn wir Full HD bekommen !" Petition besser ??

denn wie schon erwähnt wurde haben die genug Geld um ^^^das zu realisieren...."die deutschen öffentlich rechtlichen Fernsehanstalten sind die reichste TVorganisation der Welt !"....<< und die unverschämtesten 

@all schaut mal auf wikipedia unter HDTV nach....in den USA gibt es das schon lange, seit ein paar Jahren in Massen und die Japaner arbeiten schon an "UHDV(Ultra High Definition Video)7680x4320p@60Hz+22,2-Kanal-Ton"


----------

